# Caffeine+Guerrilla Cardio=Panic Attack!!!



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi everybody,

This is my first thread in this site and I hope that will be a great chance for everybody to share ideas, information and technics on fitness and bodybuilding...

Unfortunately, I have to start with a worse incident happened to me last day. I am writing this to warn people who are new to bodybuilding and who are impatient to see the results.

"Last morning the worst thing happened to me. I woke up at 08.00 in the morning. My plan was to take 200 mg caffeine (first time-normally I never drink even coffee) with 1000 mg l-carnitine and do Guerilla cardio.

As I read from several articles that caffeine taken before cardio helps burn fat. At 08.30 I did Guerrilla cardio for 12 minutes and drank whey pro immediately.

Then I went to office, at 10.30, in the middle of brain storming session, my legs and may arms begin to get numb, I couldn't focus my eyes on a certain point, my head start to spin and my heartbeat went like 170-180. I was about to faint! It was the worst feeling I ever had in my life. I really felt that I was dying!!! My friends took me to the hospital, after a good treatment I felt OK! Now I am hardly standing on my feet, my head is still sleeping and I feel like a drunk!

I always go to Doctor for check up almost every 6 months, I have never had a cardiovascular problem. Actually, the amount of caffein I took was not 200 mg, I miscalculated it, it was 300 mg. The other mistake was that I didn't drink enough water. I think too much caffeine + dehydration + high intensity cardio caused this

I will NOT use caffeine anymore but I will continue doing guerilla cardio on an empty stomach in the morning...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Wise words creative.

Sorry to hear you went throught that.

I have never been keen on taking things like Caffine, Vitamins, ALA, etc etc on a empty stomach, well, 1st thing in the morning empty (Because once i wake up, my stomach is never empty  )

I always try take my supplements, vitimins etc about 11am, a hour after my 2nd breakfast.

Like you said, high Caffine dosages and Dehydration will cause problems with the body, even at low dosages. Shakes, Giddyness, sickness, and in your case a panic attack.

Hope your ok now bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi Creative

What is guerilla cardio?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Hi protein girl!!

Guerilla Cardio is an High Intensive Interval Traning. It is just 12 minutes.

1-4 minutes: warm-up run at % 50 of your performance

4-8 minutes: 20 seconds sprint (your max perf.) and 10 seconds rest

8-12 minutes: warm-up run at % 50 of your performance

It is really effective way of fat burning but it is VERY VERY difficult to perform. Long, low intensity exercises burn more muscle than fat. with GC, your body doesn't find time to burn muscles. It is so brief.

But as I said, it is very difficult to do.

You can read a PDF copy of the October 2001 article that was published in Muscle Media, "Guerilla Cardio," by clicking on the following link. Be aware that the download time is long (even if you have a fast connection).

www.cool.mb.ca/u49th/images/cardio.pdf


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you - I was imagining this guy on a treadmill.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

It all goes back to the importance of drinking water. Many people overlook how important it really is.


----------



## Grim Viper (Apr 5, 2003)

But if you take anti-catabolics, it is ok to perform low intensity cardio?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Using things such as caffiene or ephedrine during cardio will 'upregualte' the fat burning effects of cardio, and mean that more fat is used as a fuel source rather than muscle.

sorry to hear of your unfortunate experience creative, Ithink it is partly to do with you not being used to caffeine.

Hardened old addicts like myself can wash down the ephedrine with super strong coffee & feel OK, but caffeine can be powerfully stimulating if you're not used to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by protein girl
> 
> *Thank you - I was imagining this guy on a treadmill..... *


sorry Sis, but it is "Guerrilla Cardio" not "Gorilla"


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by protein girl
> 
> *Thank you - I was imagining this guy on a treadmill..... *


Rofl  Nice one


----------

